# Here we go again!



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

My son got to his new company today. (just transfered to Ft. Carson, Co.) He likes the 1st Sgt. and then dropped it on old mom!! Leaving for Afghanistan in 6 - 7 months. Seems like he just got home!! At least mybe this time it'll only be for 12 mons....not 15!!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Be all U can be!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Ft carsons a good post, doesnt look like he will be there long enough to enjoy the area


----------

